# Carbon Fiber Zero Halliburton



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I have had an aluminum Zero Haliburton for eight years and am very happy with it. Its been from Atlanta to Zagreb and everywhere in between and has held up pretty well. And the service has been excellent, the two times I have needed to have the suitcase repaired were free.

But recently a ZH carbon fiber suitcase has caught my eye. My old suitcase is still more than servicable, though it wears the scars of the road warrior and is fairly battered, but the siren call of something new and shiny (though no as shiny as aluminum) is getting hard to resist.



So does anyone have experience with carbon fiber luggage or this piece in particular? Given the cost I would expect a carbon fiber suitcase to last at least 15-20 years. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Karl


----------

